

Ask YC: college interview tips. - s_baar

I am a junior interviewing at a college CS department in a few weeks. I plan to ask about the student's attitudes, aptitudes, how they adapt, and how their prospects or outlooks change. I also plan to inquire about what I should do over the summer specifically to prepare; job, classes, etc. as well as a few miscellaneous questions about the curriculum.<p>Any do's and dont's would be appreciated.
======
shawndrost
Maturity is the best thing you can convey. To that end, it will benefit you to
appear to have (and to have) your own things going on: ask questions that will
tell you how to accomplish your future goals. For instance, if you're a
programmer and you're interested in startups, ask about entrepreneurship on
campus, on-campus attitudes around that, etc. Similarly, do not ask how you
can best prepare for college -- college isn't/shouldn't be a destination.

